# Imminent Danger GS Rescue in TN



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

A friend of mine is thinking about getting a dog from Imminent Danger GS Rescue which is based in TN. 

He asked me if I had ever heard of them, or worked with them, and since I have not, I thought I would see if any of the rescue folks here knew anything about them. 

Thanks in advance for any info!


----------

